# Show Your Pittie Pride During Project Blue Collar�s #Pittie2020 Photo Contest



## Administrator (Sep 16, 2009)

*Show Your Pittie Pride During Project Blue Collar's #Pittie2020 Photo Contest*

*Support The Underdog! On a mission to educate the world about the awesomeness of rescue dogs, Project Blue Collar wants you to "look" at Pitbulls in a new way.*

Rescue dogs are certainly a special breed, and many have a story to tell. While our furry friends can't actually tell it themselves, these are tales worth knowing. Project Blue Collar is a movement that's all about giving props to these pooches through an online community to share stories, promote adopting over shopping for pets, and give back to animal rescues and their endless life-saving work.

*Creating awareness*

Many of us wear awareness bracelets to raise consciousness and show support for causes close to our hearts - disease research, eco initiatives, and charities. The folks behind the aptly named Project Blue Collar started this movement to help identify rescue dogs by dressing them in - you guessed it - a blue collar.

Read the rest of the story here.


----------

